# Long Term Car Rentals



## Ryepatch (May 6, 2013)

My girlfriend and I have recently moved to the country side in northern Italy from Canada. We are a 2 hour walk, round trip to the closest supermarket so We need a car!
I have read on this site that it is very difficult to get a car, especially being a non resident, but what can anyone tell me about long term rentals from Fiat. Who has used this service? 
Is it as advertised? 
Any information on this or how we may obtain a car in general would be appreciated.
Thanks 
R


----------

